# High Fashion Goth (summer edition)



## smashinbeauty (Aug 5, 2012)

Here is a recent look I did during my summer holidays. I wanted to make a light goth look for summer. 
  	It's not the classical goth look but something more high fashion 


​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ _*Makeup products: *_
  	- illamasqua blush create 
  	- Graftobian lipstick red 
  	- NYX milk & black bean 
  	- Yaby brow powder
  	- Rimmel Glam eyes mascara


----------



## sereagoso (Aug 8, 2012)

nice !


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 9, 2012)

And the tut is where?


----------

